# Absolutes Grenhorn



## Bullynise (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Meine Name ist Denise und ich komme aus dem schönen Münster-Sarmsheim in Rheinland Pfalz.Wir sind erst letztes Jahr hier in das kleine Häuschen gezogen da es einen Mini Garten (40qm) hat (Endlich ein Garten!) der zwar mehr ein Acker aufgeteilt in vier Stufen war aber egal.Hab jetzt alles geglättet und Rasen gesäht .Natürlich darf ein kleiner Teich nicht fehlen,der zunächst allerdings mehr als eine Art Badeteich für mein Doggi gedacht war. Da er aber mehr Interesse hat diesen wieder auseinanderzunehmen indem er versucht die Steine wieder heraus zu kratzen und zu fischen zudem auch die Steinwand als Klettergerüst benutzt,wurde dieser nun zur Sperrzone erklärt und er bekam einen kleinen Mörtelkübel 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur Zierkies,Steine und Wasser im Teich haben als so eine art klare Quelle (keine Pflanzen,keine Fische),der Buddha dient als sehr schwaches Wasserspiel und ein kleiner Mini Bachlauf ist noch geplant.Möchte das ganze so ein bisschen Asiatisch angehaucht gestalten.Da der Teich aber stets in der prallen Sonne steht ,die Mückenlarven das auch ganz toll finden und ich nicht möchte das alles zugealgt wird,habe ich mich bissel informiert und gelesen das dagegen nur Wasserpflanzen helfen (Chemie kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage).Nun möchte ich keine Erde im Wasser haben womit Seerosen leider ausscheiden  (oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch völlig ohne Erde welche zu pflanzen?)als Alternative käme nur der sehr schöne schwimmende __ Froschbiss in Frage.Doch da ich ja keinerlei Erde/Nährstoffe im Wasser habe frage ich mich ob Wasserpflanzen in meinem Teich dann überhaupt eine Chance haben.Froschbiss mag wohl auch kein Kalkhaltiges Wasser und nu bin ich überfragt was kann ich da tun?
Evtl habt Ihr ja auch einen Tipp für mich wie ich den hässlichen schwarzen Beckenrand verstecken kann. Vorne und auf der rechten Seite möchte ich vor das Becken Pflanzen setzen die das ganze verstecken.Doch wie kann ich das Problem an der Steinwand lösen?
Nicht über das wenige Grün wundern stehe gerade am Anfang 











Der Kies ist millerweile wieder aus dem Pflanzrand draussen da mir das auch nicht gefallen hat.Wasser ist momentan auch keines drinn.Habe den Kies und die Steine nochmal gewaschen da mir der starke regen jede menge Erde ins Becken gespült hat und die Algen nur so explodiert sind  Es kommen auch noch mehr Steine ins Wasser damit sie in einer Höhe mit dem Buddha sind und das Wasser langsam an Ihnen herunter ins Wasser plätschert.
Ach noch eine Frage kann ich in Doggis Mörtelkübel ein paar __ Wasserlinsen setzen damit das ganze nicht so schnell absteht und auf natürliche Weise frisch bleibt?
Freue mich auf Tipps und Anregungen 
Schöne Grüsse
Denise


----------



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Absolutes Grenhorn*

Hallo Denise,

Wenn die Algen bei dir "EXPLOSIONSARTIG" gekommen sind, dann sind auch Nährstoffe im Teich vorhanden. Durch die normale Witterung (Blütenstaub, reingewirbelter Sand (Rasenmäher besonders), Laub und andere Sachen) entsteht schon alleine Schlamm auf dem Grund, und daraus wachsen wieder Algen. Eine Seerose würde Super zum meditierenden Buddha passen (Lotusblume halt ;D). Warum willst du keine Erde im Teich haben ? Schwimmpflanzen würden auch überleben zwecks Schlammbildung und würde den Algenwachstum hemmen. Wenn keine Nährstoffe mehr drin sind, gehen die ersten Pflanzen ein, diese werden zu Nährstoffen und daraus wachsen die restlichen wieder ;D. Für die Steinwand würde ich Hauswurz nehmen. Passt auch sehr schön durch die Form zum Buddha. Für den restlichen Rand ist es schwierig, da wenn man Pflanzen nimmt die sich dort langhangeln könnte es passieren damit durch einen Pflanzentrieb Wasser vom Teich in die Erde gelangt, und dein Teich dadurch wasser verliert. Ich würde weiße Steine  so an den rand hochstapel und den Zierkies erhöhen dann sieht der Rand aus wie ein kleiner Zen Garten ;D. 

So das war meine Anregung, wer sie mag oder nicht solls schreiben ;D

MFG

Robert

PS: __ Schilf würde den Sonneneinfall etwas dämmen und passt auch zum Buddha, ob nun im Teich oder draußen, aber man müsste gucken von wo die Sonne Mittags scheint, würde die Sonne von Richtung Zaun scheinen, wäre der Zaun auch bedeckt ;D


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Absolutes Grenhorn*

hallo Denise,
willkommen hier im Forum.

Du hast da massig Platz und dort wo die Steine schon fast wie ein Umriss liegen.... bau doch da einen größeren neuen Teich. Und durch die Harlekinweide links im Bild hättest du auch Schatten.  Das kleine Becken kannst du ja als Pflanzenfilter oder so umfunktionieren


----------



## Bullynise (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Absolutes Grenhorn*



Windless schrieb:


> Hallo Denise,
> 
> Wenn die Algen bei dir "EXPLOSIONSARTIG" gekommen sind, dann sind auch Nährstoffe im Teich vorhanden. Durch die normale Witterung (Blütenstaub, reingewirbelter Sand (Rasenmäher besonders), Laub und andere Sachen) entsteht schon alleine Schlamm auf dem Grund, und daraus wachsen wieder Algen. Eine Seerose würde Super zum meditierenden Buddha passen (Lotusblume halt ;D). Warum willst du keine Erde im Teich haben ?
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps [


----------



## Bullynise (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Absolutes Grenhorn*



unicorn schrieb:


> hallo Denise,
> willkommen hier im Forum.
> 
> Du hast da massig Platz und dort wo die Steine schon fast wie ein Umriss liegen.... bau doch da einen größeren neuen Teich. Und durch die Harlekinweide links im Bild hättest du auch Schatten.  Das kleine Becken kannst du ja als Pflanzenfilter oder so umfunktionieren



Hallo!
Lieben Dank für deine Anregung 
Doch da wo noch massig Platz ist soll noch alles beflanzt werden,eine kleine Pagode(Steinlaterne) gesetzt und eventuell noch ein Tetsu Bachi (das sind kleine japanische brunnen)  stehen .


----------

